# Super Smash Brothers Brawl



## Krystallwolvelt (Aug 11, 2006)

http://www.thatvideosite.com/view/2369.html go there for the video also you will find out in the end there is a very special guest appearance there from a certain Konami game.

can't wait to play Link, Mario, Wario, samus aran, samus aran unmasked, maybe Fox (don't see him in the video), and the ... oops nearly gave it away there I mean the secret character.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 11, 2006)

The secret character is Snake. 

OMG I spoiled it.  Old news really.  It'll be a fun game, probably not any different gameplay-wise from melee.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE:  Super Smash Brothers Brawl*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> The secret character is Snake.
> 
> OMG I spoiled it.  Old news really.  It'll be a fun game, probably not any different gameplay-wise from melee.



Most Nintendo games are done just for fun like all the Super Smash Brother games, its always alot of fun to have characters from other game companys to join in fights or other parts in a game, also this isn't the first time konami has put snake in a fun game, I think the first time they did that was when they did Metal Gear Solid 3 and made snake capture all the monkeys from Ape Escape lmfao its alot of fun to do also in every metal gear game there is always a funny secret in some parts of the game.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE:   Super Smash Brothers Brawl*



			
				Krystallwolvelt said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hideo Kojima, creator of MGS, is a very quirky guy and loves to have fun in all of his games.  You'll find little quirks or 'easter eggs' in all of his games.  In MGS3, they had all the little Keropi frogs all over the place that you could shoot.  That's just one example, there are many.  Look at some of the 'out-take' movies in MGS3: Substinence and you'll see what I mean.

Snake as a character in SSBB really didn't surprise me, after all Snake did appear on the Gamecube before and with release of MGS4 on the PS3 next year, it would only make sense for Nintendo to try and capitalize on the fame that Mr. Solid Snake had goin' for him.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE:    Super Smash Brothers Brawl*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Snake as a character in SSBB really didn't surprise me, after all Snake did appear on the Gamecube before and with release of MGS4 on the PS3 next year, it would only make sense for Nintendo to try and capitalize on the fame that Mr. Solid Snake had goin' for him.


If snake wasn't in this game and he was replaced with a Resident evil character you would say the same thing since Resident evil rebirth,0,2,3 and Code veronica X came out for the GC to lmfao oh also RE4 never forget that one to.

It'd be cool if Jill Valentine In he RE3 outfit or Leon from RE4 was in that game lmfao or maybe Nemesis (Nemesis should be in another game) XD


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE:     Super Smash Brothers Brawl*



			
				Krystallwolvelt said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course I would say the same thing.  Because it is once again the same situation.  They probably would've put in Leon or Ada, because of the success of RE4.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE:      Super Smash Brothers Brawl*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Krystallwolvelt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I forgot to mention ADA to.

That game has proberly won the most awards that a game can get also it has Released Chainsaw controllers from Playstation 2 and Gamecube to I'm gonna get the Playstation 2 version controller since my PS2 controlers are messing up, I have RE4 for the GC anyway.


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 11, 2006)

I am so waiting for this game 

I probably won't buy it right away, depending on how many decent games they put out for the Wii. Twilight Princess and this together still aren't quite enough to convince me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 11, 2006)

Hopefully, they actually fix this game. Seriously.


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 11, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Hopefully, they actually fix this game. Seriously.



What do you mean? Were the other ones broken?


----------



## BingFox (Aug 11, 2006)

One of the main reasons I'm going to get a Wii is because of this game. Woot!


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Aug 12, 2006)

*RE:  Super Smash Brothers Brawl*



			
				WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Hopefully, they actually fix this game. Seriously.


 Suprised to meet you here.

Whats your problem with the game :?::?:


----------



## Bane (Aug 12, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!
I love suprer smash bros, especially kirby!!!
That video is awesome!!!!


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 12, 2006)

forget kirby it's all about pit. hell yah kid icaris in the house lets give it up for pit. i still say this game needs captain N. [<^>@<^>]


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 12, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> forget kirby it's all about pit. hell yah kid icaris in the house lets give it up for pit. i still say this game needs captain N. [<^>@<^>]



Oh hell yeah. Pit owns Kirby any day.  And yes Captain N would be a phenomenal character to have in there. ^^


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Aug 12, 2006)

*RE:   Super Smash Brothers Brawl*



			
				Wolfie said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why some people like pit, I hate angle people he kinda bothers me really, but if pit had no wings had a devil tail and horns then I'd say hell yes to him.


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 13, 2006)

Krystallwolvelt said:
			
		

> I don't know why some people like pit, I hate angle people he kinda bothers me really, but if pit had no wings had a devil tail and horns then I'd say hell yes to him.




Personally, I think his updated character design is extremely well done. Plus he should provide some healthy competition for Link. ^^


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 13, 2006)

now aside from the need for captain n, i think it should have dino ricky in there too. now thas an old game.


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 13, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> now aside from the need for captain n, i think it should have dino ricky in there too. now thas an old game.



Dino Riki was the most difficult game I've ever played. Even with Game Genie, I couldn't beat it. Sigh...


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 13, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No way, Ghosts and Goblins for the NES was incredibly hard.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 13, 2006)

Pfft.
Battletoads and To the Earth.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 13, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hell yah it was. i didn't have the genie so i couldn't even make it past the first stage. yet i still like the little guy for some reason. but then again since mr. game and watch was in the last one maybe they should have the cook from burgertime in here as well. just a thought.


----------



## Damaratus (Aug 13, 2006)

If there were special characters beyond the scope of what was shown I'd probably like seeing Billy and Jimmy Lee from Double Dragon, or even Little Mac from Mike Tyson's Punch Out.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 13, 2006)

the double dragon boys? that would be awesome. i forgot about those games.


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 13, 2006)

I love Dino Riki!  I could never beat the last boss.  >.<
It'd be funny to see Spyro the Dragon, Bomberman, or Simon Belmont on that game.


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 13, 2006)

Krystallwolvelt said:
			
		

> I don't know why some people like pit, I hate angle people he kinda bothers me really, but if pit had no wings had a devil tail and horns then I'd say hell yes to him.



Angles, Divels.....same thing!

Besides, he's not an angel, he's Icarus.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh man, I just heard that there are plans to have Krystal in SSB:Brawl.

Im sure you've all seen the fake "newcomer: Krystal" movie, but according to this guy who made it, she's a likely choice. He had a podcast about it... the Krystal Archive Podcast Episode 3 i believe.

Um....   http://krystal.dwightdesign.com/


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 30, 2006)

I think that Snake being in the game would have been more of a secret than Krystal's inclusion. Likely just fan-wanking, much like the people who claimed you could play as Sonic and/or Tails in Melee.


----------



## spree (Aug 31, 2006)

Dammit I dislike every so and so years I have to buy a new console.. Can't they just make a cube version? :evil:


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 31, 2006)

i guess not spree. but then it is backwards compatible with the cube and a few other nintendo systems to boot so i think it might be worth it just this once to buy one last nintendo system.


----------



## Revamp (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm probably not going to get the Wii for SSBB but I would love to play anyday. When is the release date for the Wii and the Game?


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 31, 2006)

i forget when the game is supposed to come out but the wii is supposed to come out thanksgiving last i heard.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 31, 2006)

Revamp said:
			
		

> I'm probably not going to get the Wii for SSBB but I would love to play anyday. When is the release date for the Wii and the Game?



Nothing about the Wii's launch or pricing is confirmed yet.


----------



## Jon L. (Aug 31, 2006)

Krystallwolvelt said:
			
		

> can't wait to play Link, Mario, Wario, samus aran, samus aran unmasked, maybe Fox (don't see him in the video), and the ... oops nearly gave it away there I mean the secret character.


The original 14 characters (from SSB64) are all going to stay for Brawl. That means Fox will be in it :P.

I also remember reading that they weren't aiming to have many more characters than they had in Melee, maybe 3-4 more, so there are definitely going to be some cuts, and some of the clones (think Roy & Marth, C. Falcon & Ganondorf), if they return, will have their own movesets. 

I seriously doubt Marth or Roy will return, they were sort of placed in the Japanese version to promote an upcoming Fire Emblem game in Japan (the series wasn't popular in the U.S. at the time, at least not nearly as popular as it is now) but they decided to leave them in for the U.S. release.
^But don't hold me to that paragraph, that's just my opinion.



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Revamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think there has been anything confirmed, but the company is/was aiming for a November launch for the Wii, and early '07 (March?) for Brawl. Also, the price of the Wii is estimated to be around 249-299$, and less than 50$ per game (I think that's from _someone_ at the company..... or maybe that's just wishful thinking).


----------



## Rouge2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hideo Kojima wanted Snake in Super Smash Bros: Melee, but it was close to completion to add him.

When they thought of Super Smash Bros: Brawl, they called him.  He'll be bastardized in the game anyway.

Captain Falcon was one of the Origial 14 in Super Smash Bros. for the Nintendo 64, I remember him being an unlockable character.


----------



## SlyFox (Aug 31, 2006)

From what I have seen Sonic and Tails will be in Brawl. If you havent noticed how many crappy sonic games are on the cube go out and grab some by the handful, I am hoping that they include the new looking bomberman who looks nothin like the old one.


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 31, 2006)

SlyFox said:
			
		

> From what I have seen Sonic and Tails will be in Brawl.



You've seen wrong.

EDIT: I took the time to do some additional reading. Japanese gamers indicated a desire to see Sonic appear in the game, but that doesn't mean he actually will. One of       the links above uses the same argument to indicate that Krystal will be in the game. I don't think either of these things will happen, but if I had to guess, I'd say that Krystal's inclusion is much more likely than Sonic's.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 1, 2006)

I still think it'd be so cool to fight as Krystal.


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 1, 2006)

in the spirit of wishful thinking i say let them dream. if people wanna hope for krystal or sonic and tails let them. just like i wanna hope for captain n, sure i know he aint in there but it would be nice if he was. just let us dream.


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 1, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> in the spirit of wishful thinking i say let them dream. if people wanna hope for krystal or sonic and tails let them. just like i wanna hope for captain n, sure i know he aint in there but it would be nice if he was. just let us dream.



There's a difference between wishful thinking and presenting bogus information as fact.


----------



## Aikon (Sep 1, 2006)

I'd like to see Little Mac or Issac (Golden Sun) make it in.  Sonic has a high chance of being in the game if Sakurai takes the time to listen to the fans, but forget about Tails.  Krystal, according to some rough translation on the japanese SSB:B website made by Sakurai, is being considered.  It should be treated as heresay but at the same time there's no reason to disbelieve it.


----------

